# Two Weeks to go Anywhere on Ikon!



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

The way our work schedules break down, my fiance and I will have a 2 week vacation together next year and we're hoping to try to take it during the season. We both have the Ikon pass and are planning to stick with that and I'm wondering if anyone has any recs for where we should go!

We're based in philly and an international trip could be feasible and we'd love to get in on the Japow action, but would have to price the trip out and it unfortunately requires 24+hrs of travel. It could also be cool to check out one or more of the EU resorts, Revelstoke, or Banff and the prices for flights to revelstoke seem like they're much more tame with much more reasonable time spent in travel. I love Jackson hole and am going to Utah for the first time this week so those could also be options.

The thing is... we'd need to be able to do non sliding on snow related things every 2-3 days as well which would line up well with rest days riding a big resort. Would love to hear people's experiences and suggestions. We're both relatively frugal/low maintenance so aren't going to be looking for the best lodging options money can buy etc.

It would be helpful if you could recommend a decent time to go as well. We're likely to be able to take the 2 week period in Jan/Feb so if there's a better time in that 8-9 week period please let me know!

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Banff Sunshine -> Lake Louise -> Revelstoke? There's some driving but it's pretty easy.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Bachelor


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Windham


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Windham


Gabagool.


----------



## may8705 (Mar 1, 2021)

I did Zermatt and Italy earlier this season and both were awesome in their own way. The Sellaronda system in Italy was pretty amazing. You can literally snowboard for 8 hours straight without hitting the same run twice. Their network of lifts and the way it just naturally flows to different mountains in the area is unlike anything i’ve seen before. That said, Zermatt as a town/village is tons of fun. A lot more to do there when you aren’t riding and it just has a very unique and cool charm about it. It also depends on where you stay in Italy I’m guessing because the mountain range is huge. The town I was in (Pozza) was kinda boring so when you aren’t riding there isn’t much to do. If I had to choose just one I’d go with Italy but you really can’t go wrong either way.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

I see Chamonix is included in the Ikon. While it's not the best groomers in France (it still is pretty good), freeride-wise, sky (and your mountaineering skills) is the limit. That's really the ideal place for non-sliding activity too, since it's not a "resort" like other places in France, but really a mountain city. You could pair-up with Zermatt for incredible views (pricier accomadations though…). Hitting both sounds like an excellent Europe trip indeed!

Never been to the Dolomites, it's high on my bucket-list though… It would be a bit less convenient travel-wise than Chamonix-Zermatt.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Gabagool.


Sorry I’m just bitter right now lol


----------



## may8705 (Mar 1, 2021)

Etienne said:


> I see Chamonix is included in the Ikon. While it's not the best groomers in France (it still is pretty good), freeride-wise, sky (and your mountaineering skills) is the limit. That's really the ideal place for non-sliding activity too, since it's not a "resort" like other places in France, but really a mountain city. You could pair-up with Zermatt for incredible views (pricier accomadations though…). Hitting both sounds like an excellent Europe trip indeed!
> 
> Never been to the Dolomites, it's high on my bucket-list though… It would be a bit less convenient travel-wise than Chamonix-Zermatt.


Ya saw that they added Chamonix for next year. Super stoked to go there next season.


----------



## gamaperch (10 mo ago)

sounds like a good bucket/once in a lifetime type of thing so i'd go for europe, which i know exactly nothing about. if you gotta stay in the states, you can fly into reno and go to squaw/tahoe palisades and spend some time gambling in reno and take side trips to sf and napa.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

For Canada, Revelstoke is definitely better for the advanced terrain (not much for lower intermediates) and pow. The town itself is pretty small, but there's some shopping downtown and hit up the Village Idiot for apres. Otherwise, there is probably less to do on the down days. There's an community aquatic centre that has a nice pool & hot-tub. If you have a vehicle, a drive to either the Halcyon or Nakusp hot springs is a fun side trip (includes a free ferry ride). Lots of cheaper accommodation if that's what you're looking for. 

Banff is more of a touristy town (which also has hot springs) and lots of shopping / restaurants in-town, and the benefit of 2 iconic resorts (Sunshine & LL), and a 3rd (Nakiska) for variety. They probably have more variety in-terms of terrain and more options for lower-intermediates and / or better grooming. Someone from that area can probably speak to it better than I can. 

Either option would be a great trip


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So... I just got back from a 5 day trip to Salt Lake City and I'm strongly thinking about going back there if we have two weeks off together.

The plan would be to ride during the week and do more things in town on the weekends. It would let us escape the crowds a bit and also take a few rest days while there. It's definitely a tall ask to ride everyday for 12 days straight unless you just go for a couple of hours a day... which might not be the worst idea either. I.e. go ride in the morning and then go hang out and explore in the afternoon and evening. It's even better since you don't have to have a car and public transport is pretty great.

I would love to do Japan or Europe and we're likely going to look into that, but the flight to Japan is a bit much re:time and doll-hairs and europe is going to be a bit more expensive with flight plus COL esp if we go somewhere like switzerland. Going to italy and the dolomites could be a really cool way to do things. We've spent a week in Rome together and absolutely loved it. Could be a cool way to explore a different part of the country if we're able to swing it. I'd just worry that it would be hard to get around and see other regions if we're only traveling on the weekends but I'm sure that could be arranged. Just need to look into how the rail system works.

Hard to go wrong honestly. Keep the ideas coming though! You've all been giving me a lot to day dream about in the off season!


----------



## fallingfael (Oct 6, 2020)

Did you make a decision yet? SLC would be a good option! Stay in Cottonwood Heights, and you can hit up Snowbird, Solitude, and Brighton.

Another domestic option is Frisco, CO. From there, you can visit Copper, A-Basin, and even Winter Park 1-2x. Dog sledding and ice fishing are good rest day options. Or 1 week Frisco, 1 week Steamboat (not cheap).

Timing: if domestic, I'd go late in February in case early season snow isn't great, but avoid the holiday week.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Just got back from Italy and France, way more affordable then I thought it would be. COL seemed about in line if not less then the US.

2 further thoughts, I did the NYC to Tokyo flight, 14 hours and direct, got on the plane ate dinner, knocked back a glass of wine and a xanny and woke up in Tokyo, 10/10 experience

finally since you are opinion seeking I’d probably fade utah as it’s so accessible for even long weekends from the east coast


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Elevation212 said:


> Just got back from Italy and France, way more affordable then I thought it would be. COL seemed about in line if not less then the US.


Current EUR/USD makes Europe pretty attractive for Americans indeed…!


----------

